# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Загрузка счета в xml

## KingX

Всем приветище!
Ре5бята, подскажите как загрузить счет в 1С в формате xml.
1С Бухгалтерия Государственного учреждения 1.0
Прислали счет в этом формате, пытался загрузить через Универсальную обработку. Пишет не верный формат файла.
Есть какие то обработки для загрузки?

----------

